# X Ray Fish Pic Gallery



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

http://discovermagazine.com/photos/24-the-inner-life-of-fish-revealed-by-x-rays

cool.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh gosh.. Those pipe fish are my favorite and the stingray...

I would love to have those framed... <3


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

I really like the moray eel...


----------

